# Anybody still hunting squirrel?



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I had repairs to make on a deer blind due to a rogue branch trying to wipe it out. I thought "What the heck. Might as well tote a shotgun just in case". Nailed a fox squirrel. First one of the year. All I've been seeing close enough to shoot is grays. Even after falling in the crick, on my back, with about 25lbs of tools and stuff in a pack, with the shotgun slung across my chest, it was worth it...  

Vintage Mossberg bolt action in 16 gauge.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Got a good chuckle at that mental image !! Hope you weren't hurt !


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Got a good chuckle at that mental image !! Hope you weren't hurt !


My shoulder is killing me today.
I looked like a turtle on its back for a few minutes... 
Just because the deer trail goes up the bank and over a rotten log doesn't mean you should, too.
I had just said to my friend at the truck "Watch me get tangled up in a root or vine with this sling around my neck..."
He was making his way back to me when I figured out to hit the quick release snaps on my pack straps. I was able to roll over to get out of my predicament...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The vast majority of the pellets were just under that squirrel's hide. Only a few made it through. The fox squirrels are tough critters


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve been out a few times in past two weeks, seeing them running on the ground a lot. Be going out on Thursday with the 22.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

snag said:


> I’ve been out a few times in past two weeks, seeing them running on the ground a lot. Be going out on Thursday with the 22.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to get out on the boat after them...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I might try after my deer are taken ..... still out of town fishing ...... not catching..... dang red tide


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

We hunt them at the very end of the season when they are much harder to find. We are much more serious about deer hunting and would all be very upset with each other for making a gun go boom in the woods for a squirrel September- end of December.😂


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> We hunt them at the very end of the season when they are much harder to find. We are much more serious about deer hunting and would all be very upset with each other for making a gun go boom in the woods for a squirrel September- end of December.😂


Lol...You give the deer way too much credit for being smart… They are not


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't since I was a kid. I just don't care for squirrel meat that much. It's a fun hunt, but you gotta eat what you bag.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

loves2fishinohio said:


> I haven't since I was a kid. I just don't care for squirrel meat that much. It's a fun hunt, but you gotta eat what you bag.


That sounded dirty.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Tough little things to skin but if you do it right a way then it wasn't bad...we carried homemade from welding rod game gambrel's with a small link chain and hang off a low limb and skin 'em like a deer...for us that was the only way...haven't been in YEAR'S..it was a lot of fun...


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

loves2fishinohio said:


> I haven't since I was a kid. I just don't care for squirrel meat that much. It's a fun hunt, but you gotta eat what you bag.


 IMO a young squirrel tastes great fried. Not too tough and a slight sweet taste to them


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

One word: "Squirrel taco soup"...


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

chadwimc said:


> One word: "Squirrel taco soup"...
> 
> View attachment 478226
> View attachment 478227
> View attachment 478228


That's funny. I just made 7 can taco soup for the first time last week. Used caned chicken I had bought for the apocalypse. Looks like you need a can of green chili enchilada sauce.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

If you ever feel like changing it up try adding a packet of ranch dip seasoning With your taco soup or chili. It adds a nice extra flavor.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

CFIden said:


> That's funny. I just made 7 can taco soup for the first time last week. Used caned chicken I had bought for the apocalypse. Looks like you need a can of green chili enchilada sauce.


Where the recipe reads "chicken", just scratch that out and pencil in "squirrel"...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Smitty82 said:


> If you ever feel like changing it up try adding a packet of ranch dip seasoning With your taco soup or chili. It adds a nice extra flavor.


Or put a dab of sour cream in the bowl. Works for regular chili, too.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sour cream and cheddar are standard issue in my house 👍🏻


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Smitty82 said:


> Sour cream and cheddar are standard issue in my house 👍🏻


That and sriracca sauce for me. The tender tummy folks won't let me spice it up while cooking any dish.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

chadwimc said:


> That and sriracca sauce for me. The tender tummy folks won't let me spice it up while cooking any dish.


I resemble that statement ......


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Got four squirrels from the boat today. Three big grays and one fat fox squirrel. Lost one other fox squirrel. It was a good day to be out on the water.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> We hunt them at the very end of the season when they are much harder to find. We are much more serious about deer hunting and would all be very upset with each other for making a gun go boom in the woods for a squirrel September- end of December.😂


I’m with you. It’s a good tactic.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I won’t hunt squirrels or rabbits until late season either. Running a bunch of cameras over the years has proven to me how easy it is to run deer off your property that may not return for a long time, or never if they leave and get kilt by someone else. I would like to shoot the fox squirrel’s that chewed up my brand new custom fabricated seat cushion this week and then pooped on it, but they get a pass for now.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Did a squirrel camp in WV with my uncle's. Had a great time ate a lot of fried squirrel and squirrel gravy.
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

joekacz said:


> Tough little things to skin but if you do it right a way then it wasn't bad...we carried homemade from welding rod game gambrel's with a small link chain and hang off a low limb and skin 'em like a deer...for us that was the only way...haven't been in YEAR'S..it was a lot of fun...


Joe I've always just cut the skin in the middle of the back an put fingers in an pull both ways. Skin should pull right off. If ya can't pull the skin off that way ya better power boil that thing then fry it up 😁👍


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ring #AlwaysHome


Check out this video! I just captured it with my Ring Camera!




ring.com





As soon as ml season is done ..... maybe take the 22 out this year in between getting the firewood


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Started the morning trying for one last shot at grabbing a couple ducks. The youngest got bored and switched to bunny hunting. Collected a squirrel and a nice bunny for his efforts. Got them with his Sportsman 48, 16ga.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That is one FAT squirrel!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

buckeyebowman said:


> That is one FAT squirrel!


What's funny is, we never had squirrels in our woods growing up. No nut trees. We logged it about 20 years ago and now some oaks have somehow showed up. That woods was nothing but maple and cherries before. My guess is, that squirrel fattened up on my corn. Just took it off a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Good looking 48 he's got there 👍


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Jim white said:


> Good looking 48 he's got there 👍


Thanks!


----------

